# Masterbuilt door latch problem



## bakerman (Sep 13, 2013)

Howdy Smokers,

I got a question. Anyone here upgrade the door latches on the Masterbuilt smoker?

The one it comes with is almost useless. I am using a bungee cord to help keep the door shut for now.

Any suggestions on what would work best for a fix?

Other than the latch I love it.

Thanks!

Bakerman


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 13, 2013)

Bakerman said:


> Howdy Smokers,
> 
> I got a question. Anyone here upgrade the door latches on the Masterbuilt smoker?
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure Todd Johnson did it. I'll see if I can find it.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 13, 2013)

Here ya go:

Maybe this will help:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/131879/2012-mes-40-dissappointing-right-out-of-the-box

Bear


----------



## bakerman (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks Bear. Really not addressing my problem though. I need to beef up the latch on mine. I was hoping someone else had done this already and could help me find a suitable latch to put on it. The door is really thin and I am concerned about durability.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 15, 2013)

Bakerman said:


> Thanks Bear. Really not addressing my problem though. I need to beef up the latch on mine. I was hoping someone else had done this already and could help me find a suitable latch to put on it. The door is really thin and I am concerned about durability.


I was searching for about an hour, and I can't find anyone who has replaced the latch.

Is it broken? If it's broken, you should be able to get a new one from Masterbuilt. If it's not broken, you should be able to adjust it with the adjustment nuts.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 15, 2013)

Bakerman,

I don't give up easily.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Check this short thread out.

Tells you where to get adjustable draw latches.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/63816/adding-door-latch-s-to-mes

Bear


----------



## bakerman (Sep 16, 2013)

Bear,

Thanks brother. I think those will work just fine. I appreciate your tenacity.

Happy smokin'

Bman


----------



## nelgin (Sep 13, 2021)

I hate another cook almost ruined thanks so that stupid latch that keeps popping open. I just wonder if anyone has superglued some cut out bits of rubber, like the rubber jar openers, or something to add a bit of friction to stop the latch slipping open. I'm also considering welding a small strip of metal to each side so it cannot slip open. 

It just boggled my mind how you can screw up something as simple as a door latch.


----------



## claudettekatzenmeier (May 16, 2022)

bakerman said:


> Howdy Smokers,
> 
> I got a question. Anyone here upgrade the door latches on the Masterbuilt smoker?
> 
> ...


----------



## claudettekatzenmeier (May 16, 2022)

Fixed the gap at the top of the door and the latch with one tool. I used a 24" bar clamp over the top.  Works perfectly!


----------



## Nefarious (May 16, 2022)

claudettekatzenmeier said:


> Fixed the gap at the top of the door and the latch with one tool. I used a 24" bar clamp over the top.  Works perfectly!


Pictures?


----------



## claudettekatzenmeier (May 16, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> Pictures?


I keep getting a notice that the pictures are too big to upload. I hate this new phone. I will figure it out and get them posted.


----------



## claudettekatzenmeier (May 16, 2022)

Finally I figured out my camera.


----------



## bakerman (May 31, 2022)

I got rid of my Masterbuilt last year, but it looks like you fixed the problem. Well done.


----------

